# Ground Cover for low light w/out CO2



## mbvenenga (May 23, 2011)

I am working on setting up a 20H tank that I want to use for shrimp. I have found several plants that will work in low light and without CO2, however I am having trouble running across any small ground covering. I would like something that stays really short and will cover the bottom of the tank in time. Does anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Well with shrimp you may as well just make the groundcover java moss or some other kind of moss, since they'll love having that anyway.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Java moss will get too messy and scraggly looking after it "carpets". Maybe do a dry start at first?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Marsilea minuta can grow in those conditions, and eventually it can cover the whole substrate, but it does take quite awhile to get started.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been able to keep s. Repens as a carpet plant in low light with no co2.. Super slow growth tho..


----------



## GhostShrimp (May 17, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Marsilea minuta can grow in those conditions, and eventually it can cover the whole substrate, but it does take quite awhile to get started.


But once it starts is it quick?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Idk for sure myself, but from my experience, nothing grows quick in low light..


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

One of the great shrimp keeping quotes of all time (ok, I'm paraphrasing because I don't really know it/who said it) :



A Wise Person Once Said said:


> Don't try to make your tank everything at once. People getting into this hobby want a beautiful planted tank with foreground plants and stem plants and shrimps and driftwood and rocks. Either do a high tech tank or a shrimp tank, but don't try to do both- it's too hard.


Basically, smart small and don't frustrate yourself that you don't have the perfect planted shrimp tank. I'm not trying to sound discouraging in any way. But any carpet plant short of moss needs med/high light, co2 and ferts to keep it low to the ground. 

Sure there are plants like DHG, mini chain sword, etc. that'll eventually grow in low light/no co2, and those might be your best bet, but expect them to take more than 6 months.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Marselia minuta, chain swords (Helanthium tenellum/formerly Echinodorus tenellus), mosses, dwarf Sagittaria, and Lilaeopsis mauritiana are the plants that I've personally had carpet best in low light, non CO2 tanks.

I've never been able to get Eleocharis (hairgrass) or other Lilaeopsis species (L. brasiliensis, etc) to do well for long, they've always pooped out on me, and I'm pretty sure it's the lack of CO2 that is the key factor.


----------



## mbvenenga (May 23, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> One of the great shrimp keeping quotes of all time (ok, I'm paraphrasing because I don't really know it/who said it) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent advise! I will say this is my first adventure into shrimp. I am attempting to do a well planted low tech tank to give myself the best chance for success with the little guys and gals. However, I do think I will take your advice and plan on letting a slow grower take its time. Time is something I have.

I also want to thank everyone else for their great advise, please keep giving it and I will let you all know when I finally get going.


----------

